# 71 lemans fender removal??



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I understand the obvious bolts holding the fender on, all those are removed. What other hidden bolts are there? Rather dumb-ish question, but I don't want to break anything


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Are you trying to remove the fender only with the rest of the clip intact?


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

The clip? The goal here is to weld a patch panel behind the front wheel well. 
Just the fender for the repair

B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

One bolt that got me was behind the headlights into the top corner of the fender. Once I found it, getting it out was another story. I think I had to reach in front of the wheel well and squeeze my arm between the fender and the radiator support. Cant remember the bolt size 7/16 maybe.


----------

